# Red Snapper Interim Rule passes effective January 4



## Skinin&Grinin (Dec 3, 2009)

The interim rule for Red Snapper passed today. It will be effective January 4th 
RFA will be filing suit immediately.

Its a sad day fellas...wont be much left for the bottom fishing guys...

http://www.safmc.net/Portals/6/Library/FMP/SnapGroup/NOAArsnprForImediateRelease.pdf


----------



## Limitless (Dec 3, 2009)

This is such Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.

Let the civil disobedience begin.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 3, 2009)

Yep...time to fillet and release!

  DEFY THE TYRANTS!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 3, 2009)

Dutch said:


> Yep...time to fillet and release!
> 
> DEFY THE TYRANTS!



I have a feeling there is gonna be a lot of that & people making new hiding spots on there boats


----------



## d-a (Dec 3, 2009)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> I have a feeling there is gonna be a lot of that & people making new hiding spots on there boats



Mine came with several

d-a


----------



## capt stan (Dec 4, 2009)

Yea, I'm afraid lot of folks are gonna be keeping a lot more then they could when they were leagle........ It's fixing to get ugly....


----------



## PaulD (Dec 4, 2009)

And here we go!..........................................Yep, They just made thousands of new enemies and criminals. From what I've heard from DNR this is going to be real interesting but I knew it was coming. Y'all should see the PEW petition suppoting the ruling and the passing of 17a and 17b, which ironically was written and endorced by the Ga CCA  ( SHOCKING). It's almost hysterical to read the comments by the vegans an animal rights guys!


----------



## brailediver (Dec 4, 2009)

I bet I can name the Charter boats that will receive "special permits" to monitor the RS population.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 4, 2009)

HAHAHA! Judy and Steve's crew! Those 2 along with the CCA of Ga  tossed every other fisherman in this state under the bus to make an extra buck. I love it, now they think that they have folks because if we, private citizens, want to catch snapper we'll have to pay them. 
That could back fire real easy with the public rage that could follow


----------



## brailediver (Dec 4, 2009)

Inshore anglers are in the cross-hairs also! Tags for Trout,Flounder & Red Drum are already on the table!
  America will become the laughing stock of the world as third world countries surpass us economically.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 4, 2009)

Judy and Steve can take a slow boat to to wherever. I've fished with Judy and she is a crook, Steve I do not know, but I most certainly hope the public gives them the financial thrashing they have coming to them.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 4, 2009)

brailediver said:


> Inshore anglers are in the cross-hairs also! Tags for Trout,Flounder & Red Drum are already on the table!
> America will become the laughing stock of the world as third world countries surpass us economically.



Seaweaver took a trashing when he first came public with this information on this forum. Now I hope all of you can see the writing on the wall. No Kool AId, no tin foil hats, our government is corrupt and could give a rats behind about the citizenry.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeh, I called called a lier and a radical by another board member when I said something about that. Parker, call and start asking questions to your local CRD and see if you'll get any answers or just a line of fast back tracking and trying to change the point..

Also had a friend just bring up this great point.

The "special permit" holders will have to have electronic surveillance cameras that will allow them to report any one present in the areas that are included in grids that produced RS landings. Guilty until proven innocent!
VMS devices will also be required on ALL boats operating within the South Atlantic EEZ.


You think that the permit holders will try to deceive and target those of us who have spoken out against all this? YEP! 
Coruption here we come!!!!


----------



## ROBERT30016 (Dec 4, 2009)

How is it possible that the country has come to this? The lunatics are truly running the assylum!  We need to vote out of office any and every person in public office that shows any lack of support for us as hunters and fishermen.....


----------



## brailediver (Dec 4, 2009)

The sad thing about it is that the people that we need to eliminate are appointed. Not by you or me, but put in place by leftist groups that seem to have acquired control of our government & legislative process.
 Popular vote or public input no longer has a place in today's "New World Order". Fisheries management & the associated groups definitely have an agenda.
 I am reading the Magnussen Stevens paperwork & it doesn't seem to me that management is following the true intent of the act. "Fair & equitable"?
 For Who!
 Holly Binns & her army are well organized & are loyal foot soldiers for PEW. They believe deeply that they are doing what is right. A short conversation will show that.
 A true believer presents an formidable adversary.
 How many true believers do we have? I know a bunch that quit caring as soon as the woods opened up.
 Holly's group do not take breaks.They also bend the right ears. We stand & scream & shake our fists & appear to all be just a bunch of loud southerners. Don't get me wrong. I am a proud southerner. American by birth. Southern by the grace of God!
 But there is a time to don suit & tie & act like they do.
 We could easily adapt their tactics to our own cause.Well could have.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 4, 2009)

Well said!!!!! 1 group, 1 organization, 1 goal, that is why they have won. Shipman was right, we ( the recreational anglers of Ga) will never get anything done. Heck, several have sold all the rest out with this. Fishing is dying.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 4, 2009)

PaulD said:


> is dying.




No Paul, it's not dying,,,,,,it's just going to go under the radar. Folks are not going to abide by this. All they have done is increased the snapper take....watch and see.... Folks who were law abiding are now going to go renagade.  They can't controll and cover all the oceans and inlets with the dnr, sherriff's office, coasties  ect. Cost and man power prevents it.

Maybe this is a good thing in the long haul, MAYBE just MAYBE fisherman, divers ect will finally get together in the numbers needed to make stuff happen.  I doubt it.

  I never have been a big snapper fisherman only on occasion,But I guarentee you, there will be more snapper killed and taken home now then ever before... as well as other species comming up to the chopping block in the near future....  mark my words.....


----------



## PaulD (Dec 4, 2009)

You're absolutely right Stan. I said a long time ago that this is going to make good people turn against those in power, which needs to happen now. I jsut hate that it has come to this. The fact that they are going to give the "research catch boats" camera's to video tape others fishing (breaking the law) is commical and corrupt as it gets. i can't wait to see that.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 4, 2009)

PaulD said:


> You're absolutely right Stan. I said a long time ago that this is going to make good people turn against those in power, which needs to happen now. I jsut hate that it has come to this. The fact that they are going to give the "research catch boats" camera's to video tape others fishing (breaking the law) is commical and corrupt as it gets. i can't wait to see that.




  I really don't see much video tape comming from them. Really I don't blame them either. I don't like the position they took in all this, but can understand what they did to keep their livelyhood. I think(know) they have lost a lot of respect from local folks over this stuff..

 They aren't stupid, . If the tapes were used on the wrong person, their way of living could be put in dire jepordy from themselves providing those tapes. Some of them good ol' boys could find a way real easy. It wouldn't surprize me a bit.

 Think about it, you know the deal, look how many boats are robbed, in well lit, secured marinias.... I couldn't believe the damage to boats I saw when travelling around the KMT circut fishing tourneys. These were high end marinas with security alot of times. Boats are considered "soft" targets. They aren't gonna risk loosing their boats, to vandelizem,  fire, sinking, ect just to report some folks from catching a few fish. I just don't see it happening. Its too easy for them to just say, no one bottom fishing where I was at today, just guys trolling ect ect ect.


----------



## d-a (Dec 4, 2009)

Here is your chance to send Lubchenco a personalized message about what you think. 

http://www.facebook.com/NOAA.Lubchenco?v=app_2373072738

d-a


----------



## PaulD (Dec 4, 2009)

She, PEW, Ocean conservancy, CCA of Ga and select members already know what I think. You can say something in a polite and correct way and still get your point across.

Stan, I thought that before they all tossed us under the bus with the closure. At this point I think they would put a camera on another angler in a heartbeat! They fear no recourse because of who they are aligned with. We'll see how it pans out, maybe we'll have a new reef or two before it's all over with. I take the action pretty personal myself afer one of the conversations I had with one of Amicks deck jockeys.


----------



## Gary S. Colecchio (Dec 7, 2009)

brailediver said:


> How many true believers do we have? I know a bunch that quit caring as soon as the woods opened up.
> Holly's group do not take breaks.They also bend the right ears.
> But there is a time to don suit & tie & act like they do.
> We could easily adapt their tactics to our own cause.Well could have.




Me. I can play at that level.
I am again one of Governor Crist's nominees to Julie Morris's seat on the GOM Council. With your help I can get in the game.

I own several suits, BTW.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

Gary S. Colecchio said:


> Me. I can play at that level.
> I am again one of Governor Crist's nominees to Julie Morris's seat on the GOM Council. With your help I can get in the game.
> 
> I own several suits, BTW.



Press the suits, then bend some ears......


----------



## DawgDr. (Dec 8, 2009)

Heres my take, please anyone corect me if I am way off: If a person in Atlanta, for example, reads an article titled " Scientists prove:Red Snapper overfished in South Atlantic waters" do you think they are going to believe what they read? Of course. Next they get a call from their local PEW supporter and ask if they want to make a donation to help end the "overfishing".

This is the root of the problem we as educated fisherman and women face. PEW and other organizations are raising a lot of money to line the pockets of these politicians simply because most people just do not know the facts. They only see Red Snapper on their plates at resturants. 

It is sad that we are loosing our and our childrens fishing rights because of false "scientific" data, and we, the fisherman, may not have enough money to fight back!


----------



## Gary S. Colecchio (Dec 8, 2009)

DawgDr. said:


> Heres my take, please anyone corect me if I am way off: If a person in Atlanta, for example, reads an article titled " Scientists prove:Red Snapper overfished in South Atlantic waters" do you think they are going to believe what they read? Of course. !



That's right.


> Next they get a call from their local PEW supporter and ask if they want to make a donation to help end the "overfishing".



Pew doesn't do this. They do not need  membership support to function.  They are flush with money. In fact the opposite is true. Groups like RFA demonize groups like Pew and even other conservation organizations that they consider their "competion " to drive their membership. 



> Pew and other organizations are raising a lot of money to line the pockets of these politicians...


 
Well that's really fun to believe, but it doesn't really work that way.

The people making these decisions are not politicians, they are mid level staff. The politicians who oversee the process are not being paid off. In fact there is a sea change of congressional interest in favor of revisiting the entire process.



> It is sad that we are loosing our and our childrens fishing rights because of false "scientific" data, and we, the fisherman, may not have enough money to fight back.



It's not "false" data. Its just not good enough to make policy upon. But it really isn't NMFS fault. In their minds they have no alternative but to use all those data they  have, qualified or not, to achieve their congressional mandate to take action to end overfishing by 2010.  If they don't act, EDF will sue them and their jobs will be in danger. That _conicidentally _ meets with what Pew thinks is happening with fish stocks. 

The problem with Pew is that _they believe_ what staff is saying when in fact they are doing it to protect their jobs by being overly conservative in their modeling.


----------



## DawgDr. (Dec 8, 2009)

Captain Gary,  I appreciate you addressing each of my points with some clarity into the matter.  There are a few people on these forums that are extremely up to date with the back office workings that people life myself, your average weekend warrior,  do not know all that is involved.  We rely on folks like yourself and BraileDiver to keep us informed.

I realize that the folks making the decisions have to go by the data presented.  If they are told that certain fish species are overfished, then they have to believe this and be passionate about their decisions.  My problem with the whole process is the people making the decisions are not strapping on tanks and counting the bottom fish in the ocean!  I have fished and dove off GA coast for the last 20 years and I have seen some fish numbers go up and others go down.  Red Snapper is NOT a fish that had decreased in numbers!  

I agree that we have to have rules and limits, all animals must have time to reproduce, but a complete closure is the workings of a well funded special interest group,  I don't care how you spin it!


----------



## DawgDr. (Dec 8, 2009)

"Pew doesn't do this. They do not need membership support to function. They are flush with money. In fact the opposite is true. Groups like RFA demonize groups like Pew and even other conservation organizations that they consider their "competion " to drive their membership. "

Capt Gary, I just read this again and it appears you do not approve of RFA?  I was under the impression this was one of the few groups that was created to support recreational fisherman.  I understand that as a charter guide, your thoughts on the matter may differ from mine.  I know the Savannah offshore guides well, we eat drink and play together, but our views on this closure vary greatly.


----------



## Gary S. Colecchio (Dec 8, 2009)

I am not a fan of the way RFA does "business" and I'll tell you why.

Everyone I know gets involved in fisheries management for altruistic reasons hoping to make a difference.

We'd really rather just fish  and go home at the end of the day. But circumstances in politics involving regulating fishing by prostituting science demands that we act or lose what we have.

I understand that all this is extremely irritating and exasperating for most of us who just want to fish. I see a cottage industry growing of "advocate" organizations who have made a "job" of this representation as a business interest.

In order to survive at this they must collect members. Some groups do this by criticizing others who they feel they compete with . One of their tactics is to create bad guys  and link anyone  who does not take the radical actions they subscribe to in opposition to them as just as evil.

This model fits RFA. but that is not why I distance myself from them. That is solely because their  Fisheries Policy & Science Researcher remains on probation for committing fraud as a NMFS observer.

Recreational fishermen cannot be in any way linked to the very thing that we are fighting against.

The people who I respect in advocacy are essentially volunteers, like you. They would much more gladly not be involved much less creating more crisis to have more to do and pay the mortgage. 

It is my hope and vision that some day all these groups will become unnecessary. But if that is your only source of income, well you get the idea.


----------



## brailediver (Dec 9, 2009)

Un-manned  Drone surveillance?
http://www.myabc50.com/news/local/s...ne-patrolling-NNY/8ujqf9M2YkCXVlOmBVxFOg.cspx

George Orwell- 1984


----------



## DawgDr. (Dec 9, 2009)

I highly doubt that using an expensive, high tech piece of military equipment to catch a few outlaws targeting Red Snapper, would pay for it's use.  But on the other hand, big brother will be watching!


----------

